# Need help on Best HEADLIGHT for NIGHT Riding



## AngNewBiker (Jul 24, 2011)

I am doing alot of group riding at night with the time change and need a GOOD light that will really light up the road. I want to be able to see really good to spot potholes ahead and bad patches of road. (As well as have cars see me!). I was told that CygoLite is one of the better lights. How many lumens should I get? I found this one which is 750 Lumens for $287. I think this is a good buy but don't know for sure. Is this really one of the best brands? Is 750 Lumens good or will 380 be sufficient?

CygoLite TridenX 750 OSP Rechargable Headlight | Cygolite Bike Headlights | Bike Tech Shop

Thanks!!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

In pure lumens-per-buck, that's not a good buy, though it may be a very good light. Do a search in this forum on "MagicShine" to find many threads with lengthy and often helpful discussions of many light brands. These threads are usually in the Commuting forum.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

All the guys I MTB with rave about this set up. It has no wires and is all self contained. There are a few in the group that have also mounted it on their helmets with little effort. I think I'm going to get one soon.

Niterider – Technical Lighting Systems » MiNewt.600 Cordless – NEW


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

AngNewBiker said:


> I am doing alot of group riding at night with the time change and need a GOOD light that will really light up the road. I want to be able to see really good to spot potholes ahead and bad patches of road. (As well as have cars see me!). I was told that CygoLite is one of the better lights. How many lumens should I get? I found this one which is 750 Lumens for $287. I think this is a good buy but don't know for sure. Is this really one of the best brands? Is 750 Lumens good or will 380 be sufficient?
> 
> CygoLite TridenX 750 OSP Rechargable Headlight | Cygolite Bike Headlights | Bike Tech Shop
> 
> Thanks!!


Personally I would stay away from cheap Chinese made lights like the MagicShine; some people had success with them, but others have not myself included. Also all Chinese made cheap bright lights are actually no more then half the rated lumens, so if they say 1000 lumens their only 500 at best; my Mtycross 480 seems brighter then the Magicshine I had. My Magicshine failed for unknown reasons within the 3 month warranty (Geoman knew they would be problems so the warranty for 3 months was as long as they dared to warranty it). I sent the light back to GeoMan where it dropped off the face of the Earth and I never heard back from GeoMan after dozens of e-mails, and UPS had record of the delivery so I know they got it. After about 6 months of trying to get a response I gave up, they had no phone number either to call them...convenient!

Your right about the Cygolite, it is one of the best on the market and the best for the money. Personally I don't see the point of 750 lumens, I have 480 lumen Cygolight MityCross and rarely use the high setting. And a 750 lumen light for $330 plus, is a lot of money. Cygolite does make a self contained replaceable battery powered light (there is no separate battery to wire and fasten somewhere on the frame), called the Trion 600. Amazon has this light for $300 if your still unsure and want a bright light regardless. Or you can get their ExpilOn 400, which in my opinion puts out enough light, it's self contained like the Trion but cost only $120 on Amazon. 

If you don't see well naturally in the dark then get the brighter light, I was blessed with very good night vision and for 18 years used only a cheap 13 watt halogen Cygolite Metro and rarely turned it to full brightness! But age caught with me and eyes dim with age so this last spring at the age of 58 I upped the brightness to the new MityCross 480. I actually bought 2 lights, my wife got the Expilion 350 which is just in case she out riding and it gets dark due to weather or dusk and she needs a bright flasher, she hates riding at night and never will ride in the dark of night. Both (even the Metro) are very well made lights and withstand rain and shock. I like the idea of dual beams only because if a bulb fails the other will still work, but with LED tech this would probably never happen, but it's one of the reasons I got the MityCross, the other reason was because the ExpilOn series had not come out with their 400 light when I bought mine, otherwise I would have probably gotten it.

I'm going to give you some light comparison sites you can check out the Cygolites as well as other brands and decide which is the best for the money; that way you're not taking someone's word for it.

ModernBike.com - Online Bicycle Shop
Bicycle Lights Front - Bike Lights - Front Bicycle Lights - Bike Sales, Giant Bikes, Mountain Bike, Road Bike, Bicycles


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

There are lots of great options for LED lights these days. A lot depends on how much you want to spend and your individual needs. I get buy fine commuting 30 miles/day using a Light & Motion Stella 300, but others seems to need much higher lumens. However, the MiNewt 600 mentioned by rocklax seems to be a pretty good option for the money, and the lack of a cord/separate battery is a nice feature.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I like my MiNewt (corded) light. It's light enough to mount to my helmet and it holds a charge for a solid 3 hours. While I occasionally use it on the streets, it is primarily used on the trails for night racing.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I built my own for about $100.
There is a good forum on lights at bikeforums.net


----------



## INeedGears (Aug 23, 2011)

If you will be doing a lot of night riding get two lights. One for the handlebars which will illuminate the road and a second light for the helmet so you can see where you are looking. I use Ayup lights which are a little more than I actually need on the road but I do most night riding on the mountain bike. Of course having too much light isn't actually a problem


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

I trail ride at night and use both a bar and helmet setup. I'm actually new to road-riding (looking for a bike at the moment) so I don't have any experience with using them for that exact purpose.

It is nice to use the bar for a light because it casts more shadows on the ground and gives you some better depth perception (helps with seeing bumps and stuff). The helmet is more important (for the trails) simply from the fact that you can see around the tighter corners.

At night I run 277 Lumens on my helmet and 346 Lumens on the bar and find it more than bright enough (the bar will go up to 820 Lumens, but I don't run it at max.)

My friend runs the NiteRider MiNewt 600 Cordless mentioned in another post and he also runs it at approximately ~300 Lumens (he doesn't run his at full either.)

I use the Fenix HP11 as my helmet light, they use 4AA batteries and run about $65. I run them off my full face helmet and mount the light to the front and battery pack to the rear. The runtime is reported to last just shy of 4 hours (3:50), I've never fully drained them yet.

If you are looking for the "best" light, the NiteRider MiNewt 600 Cordless is a better bike helmet light than the Fenix HP11 probably as it is lighter and comes with a bike mount and helmet mount.

I preferred the Fenix HP11 as it is cheaper, light enough (at least on my full-face, never tried on my other helmet) and can still be used as a head-lamp for work around the house. I use two strips of velcro to attach it to my helmet (one for light, one for battery pack), so although I had to manufacture my own helmet mount, you can imagine its pretty simple.

As for a bar-light I use a Fenix TK35, and made my own bar mount for it. The bar mount is quick-release for both the bar and light but is only made for a single-diameter bar. This light has a maximum output of 820 Lumens but cannot sustain that for more than 25 minutes at a time (fine for me as I bought it for its long 5 hour runtime at 346 Lumens.)

I don't have experience with Cygo-Lite or Lite-In Motion other than to say that they and Nite Rider seem to be the top three brands without going really really expensive when looking for bike specific lights.

I never bought the Magic Shine due to all the bad reviews I read about them.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Check out this review on lights. I found it very helpful.

mtbr 2011 Bike Lights Shootout


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... ditto DIY... not too shabby (not as bright as my DIY halogen, but a longer run time and not nearly as hot)

... just a quick overview...


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I have 12 options for you:


----------



## AngNewBiker (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks so much! Those picture really help you get a feel for the distance the light can throw with the cone in the distance. I think the best light throwing distance and brightness for the money for me may be the NiteRider MiNewt 700 for $189 at Amazon. Or maybe I should get two CygoLite ExpiliOn 400 USB Rechargable Headlights for $117 per at ModernBike.com. I'm not sure. Very confused now because I have so many options. I do think that the brightest light is put out by the CygoLite and the NiteRider. Anything under 300 Lumens however I don't think is worth buying since the light does not throw very far. When your going down hills and such on the roads I'd be afraid of not seeing a pothole or dip in the road up ahead. Thanks so much!


----------



## AngNewBiker (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Serfas has just come out with some lights that kick ass. There's a 1500 lumen for $390 and a 1000 lumen for $290. The 1000 will let you ride anywhere at any time of night. The 1500 on flash mode will cause seizures in people....a mile away. It's great if you want to know what the road looks like to a motorcyclist with his high beam on.


----------



## AngNewBiker (Jul 24, 2011)

How does Serfas compare in quality to CygoLight and to NiteRider?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I still have an old-tech Light&Motion 700 lumen HID light that works great with what I feel is excellent light distribution so haven't yet evaluated any new LED lights, but I'll point out that visual perception of brightness isn't linear. For example, all else equal, 1000 lumens won't look anything like what you might think is twice as bright as 500. Also, lumen is a measure of total amount of light output, not brightness per se. If all the light is focused and projected in a narrow beam, the illuminated spot will be much brighter than if dispersed over a wide angle. Lux is a measure of brightness at a spot. A few manufactures specify lux in the central portion of the beam rather than lumens. I don't know of any that give both. 

How the light is distributed is very important. A sharp narrow beam may give a brighter spot for a given lumen output, but it may not illuminate a wide enough region of road and surroundings. Well designed bike lights usually provide a moderately well focused central beam that provides good distance illumination directly ahead and that tapers off from there over a wide angle to provide enough side and peripheral illumination for good awareness of the surroundings of your path ahead.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

AngNewBiker said:


> How does Serfas compare in quality to CygoLight and to NiteRider?


Since they're new, I can't comment on longevity except to say that many of Serfas' products are made by the same manufacturers who make things for other companies. The TL-ONE light and the Planet Bike SuperFlash, for instance. Ergo, I expect the longevity to be excellent.

Quality of appearance, on the other hand, is first rate. There are 3 LEDs offering a wide, but bright-as-hell beam. When we had the power off here in the shop to do some electrical work, we used my 1500 to light up the entire store - and that's with a 16 foot black ceiling.

Serfas 2011


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

AngNewBiker said:


> Thanks so much! Those picture really help you get a feel for the distance the light can throw with the cone in the distance. I think the best light throwing distance and brightness for the money for me may be the NiteRider MiNewt 700 for $189 at Amazon. Or maybe I should get two CygoLite ExpiliOn 400 USB Rechargable Headlights for $117 per at ModernBike.com. I'm not sure. Very confused now because I have so many options. I do think that the brightest light is put out by the CygoLite and the NiteRider. Anything under 300 Lumens however I don't think is worth buying since the light does not throw very far. When your going down hills and such on the roads I'd be afraid of not seeing a pothole or dip in the road up ahead. Thanks so much!


And the difference in cost between 300 and 400 is almost nothing, so yeah go up to the 400. Keep in mind the MiNewt is a dual beam but separated lights, so you would have one light on one side of the bar and the other on the other side...so where would the computer go? Also the battery is separate so you have to mount that to the frame and run the wire to the lights. A lot of people, myself included, don't have a problem with mounting a battery, but it is a bit of hassle; I personally wouldn't like the idea of two split lights on each end of the bar but that's just me.

Those are two very good choices you're looking at, so it just comes down to what you want, and how much you want to spend.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Riding a Magicshine900 here with a new ebay battery...

Happy with the light...It was cheap and works good enough and is more then bright enough for full night rides in the country...

Personally I would skip the helmet light for road use, MTB yes, road no...On the road you aren't dealing with the same tight and twisty situations. You can also blind oncoming drivers and fellow riders in your group if you are inattentive with how you turn your head.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Question for all you night riding guys..

I haven't done any night riding for over 5 years, and I notice that lights are rated in lumens now, instead of watts.

I used to use a 15 watt NiteRider, and I had a NR Classic with a 20, and a 12 watt bulb. I'd use the 15 watt NiteRider when I was in the pack, and then the combined 47 watts when I was in front, on the trail.

What would be the equivalent lumens for 15 watts, and then let's say 40 watts????


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

rbart4506 said:


> Personally I would skip the helmet light for road use, MTB yes, road no...On the road you aren't dealing with the same tight and twisty situations. You can also blind oncoming drivers and fellow riders in your group if you are inattentive with how you turn your head.


Interesting - I use the helmet mounted version for exactly this reason. If I'm coming up to an intersection with any doubt that a driver may not see me, I tilt my head and flash the vehicle to make certain they do see me...


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

The new lezyne options look very promising with built in usb charging as well as swapable batteries


----------



## jfitzem (Sep 1, 2004)

*Magicshine*

I'm on my 2nd season with the magicshine 1400 lumen. It's a bit heavy and really only a bar-mount but I have yet to kill the battery when fully charged (lasts 2 hrs +).
Had a Light and Motion Arc HID before the Magicshine. L&M still works but batterylife has decreased to <30 minutes.
I would not hesitate to buy another product from magicshine.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Question for all you night riding guys..
> 
> I haven't done any night riding for over 5 years, and I notice that lights are rated in lumens now, instead of watts.
> 
> ...


Just a swag, but that 15 watt halogen bulb probably gets you well less than 100 lumens. Even the 40 watt setup probably only gets you into the neighborhood of 250-300 lumens. It's tough to say though as with halogen you can actually run the a bulb with a certain watt rating "hot" to get more brightness, which has a tradeoff in that it reduces the lifetime of the bulb. There's also a bit of an apples-to-oranges comparison between the more diffuse light pattern you get with halogens vs the more focused beam of LED bulbs.

Probably the best comparison would be to take a look at the links that have those bike light shootout beam comparisons:

2012 Bike Lights Shootout | Mountain Bike Review
How Bright is that Light? - Eddy's Bike Shop :: Ohio's Finest Bicycle Stores!


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

redlude97 said:


> The new lezyne options look very promising with built in usb charging as well as swapable batteries


Rode with my new Lezyne superdrive on tuesday evening's commute. Very small package, affordable, and charges via USB. Fit and finish are excellent, like all the lezyne stuff I've used.

450 lumens. $110...shipped same day, and at my door for $130ish. I couldn't find them in stock anywhere, so went to lezyne's site: Super Drive LED,,,,.

450 lumens is damned bright. Especially out of such a small package. I was comfortable riding in the mid to high 20s, without overrunning my lights. I could see needing more light offroad or out in the extreme boonies, maybe. Not sure on run time yet, they say 2 hours. and they sell spare batteries. It's the ideal light for my commute - I can charge it all day at my desk.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

aaric said:


> Rode with my new Lezyne superdrive on tuesday evening's commute. Very small package, affordable, and charges via USB. Fit and finish are excellent, like all the lezyne stuff I've used.
> 
> 450 lumens. $110...shipped same day, and at my door for $130ish. I couldn't find them in stock anywhere, so went to lezyne's site: Super Drive LED,,,,.
> 
> 450 lumens is damned bright. Especially out of such a small package. I was comfortable riding in the mid to high 20s, without overrunning my lights. I could see needing more light offroad or out in the extreme boonies, maybe. Not sure on run time yet, they say 2 hours. and they sell spare batteries. It's the ideal light for my commute - I can charge it all day at my desk.


The 450 lumens claimed is also equivalent to the 600 lumens the NR Minewt 600 according to Bike Lights Shootout Light Meter Measurements | Mountain Bike Review, probably its biggest competitor at a much cheaper price. I'm waiting for Performance or REI to pick up the line and then I'll likely purchase one.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm running a couple of CygoLite Expilions (250 helmet & 400 bar) and I'm happy with them. Plenty of light thrown with them both at their 2nd to highest setting. Total cost was around $230. Being able to see where you look is a plus - I'd lean towards a similar setup vs. a single helmet/bar light around the same price.

I must say those Superdrives look pretty svelte. If they have decent battery life then they'll give the Mininewts and Expilions a run for their money.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

INeedGears said:


> If you will be doing a lot of night riding get two lights. One for the handlebars which will illuminate the road and a second light for the helmet so you can see where you are looking. I use Ayup lights which are a little more than I actually need on the road but I do most night riding on the mountain bike. Of course having too much light isn't actually a problem


+1 for AY-UP. Plenty of light and powerful in small package. Helmet mount


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

The Ay-Up cost twice as much as everything else does.

I have been looking to replace my old CygoLite Night Rover. It is a dual beam and both are 6W. The battery is still holding a good charge; it's just the light isn't as bright as I would like. 

I have read numerous reviews on the L&M Urban 500, CygoLite Expilion 400 and Niterider MiNewt 600. The Niterider is out for me based on the number of reviews I read complaining about the mount. That leaves the other two. According to a few reviews, the NR has a better beam pattern than the CygoLite, which is more of a spot. The L&M doesn't dissipate heat well. If I get one it will most likely be the Cygolite. Their products have served me well and it is currently $117.95 with free shipping fro ModernBike. The L&M Urban 500 is $143.99.


----------



## jerrycan42 (Aug 18, 2010)

I use this on the front:
Planet Bike Blaze 2 Watt LED Front Light - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

This on the back:
Planet Bike Superflash Turbo LED Rear Light - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

It is a good road setup. When we get a paceline with 4 or more, those planet bike 2 watt (like above) and the 1 watt version really add up. I only use full flasher on rear if I'm riding solo. That rear light is incredible BTW.

If you off-roading, that is a different kettle of fish...


----------



## AngNewBiker (Jul 24, 2011)

I bought the CygoLite Pace 350 although I do not think it is bright enough. It was $150. I found the CygoLite Centauri 1000 for an outstanding price (at least I think it is) for $315. Do you think this is a good buy for the specs? I have not tested out the Centauri 1000 yet, but the pictures look pretty impressive. I think I am going to return the Pace 350 tomorrow and order the Centauri 1000...is this a good buy?
Cygolite Centauri 1000 OSP $315 online
CygoLite Pace 350 OSP LED Headlight - Performance Sales Exclusions was $150
Thanks!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I ran into a guy on Sunday evening that had a Magicshine 1200 lumen light and found out after we talked and started to compare his with my Cygolite Mitycross 480. My Mitycross was brighter at 480 lumens then his Magicshine was at 1200!? Sure enough. The Mitycross actually washed out the Magicshine, and the Cygolite had a whiter light.


----------



## AngNewBiker (Jul 24, 2011)

I believe it! I heard to stay away from MagicShine. And also heard CygoLite makes come prettty impressive products. The link shows the light and it's looks very good. I am hoping it's worth the $315 but I am thinking it will be...i hope!
Cygolite Centauri 1000 OSP


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

froze said:


> I ran into a guy on Sunday evening that had a Magicshine 1200 lumen light and found out after we talked and started to compare his with my Cygolite Mitycross 480. My Mitycross was brighter at 480 lumens then his Magicshine was at 1200!? Sure enough. The Mitycross actually washed out the Magicshine, and the Cygolite had a whiter light.


As bike reviews linked in this thread have stated, manufacturer's claims of lumens are rarely accurate.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

AngNewBiker said:


> I believe it! I heard to stay away from MagicShine. And also heard CygoLite makes come prettty impressive products. The link shows the light and it's looks very good. I am hoping it's worth the $315 but I am thinking it will be...i hope!
> Cygolite Centauri 1000 OSP


Both of those lights you mentioned are no longer being made by Cygolite for 2011. So their closeout lights.

Correction; the Centauri is still in production.

By the way the, the Cygolite Hotshot tail light is now the brightest self contained battery light on the market.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Light in motion are by fat the best lights i have seen. But they come with a price tag...

Im using the Nite Rider Minewt 750 and it has been great. Im am thinking about pairing it with a magicshine for solo xc rides.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

I have nothing but good things to say about bike ray USA light kits. Super bright and affordable. Been using them exclusivly for a year or so. No issues at all. Unless I'm racing for a big purse I don't see the point of a $300+ light.


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

I picked up a Cygolite Expilion 350 and have ben pretty happy with it on the two rides I've used it. Plenty of light to ride 20+ mph with little to no ambient light and the mount seems very sturdy. The battery life seems decent, so far it's been about 2.5 hours mixed medium and high power and still isnt dead.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Just purchased the MiniNewt 600 and found that it interferes with my Cateye Wireless Computer in the medium and low settings. High and flashing don't cause an issue with the computer. I also found it very difficult to change settings while riding when wearing my winter gloves. Just for information as you make your decision.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

willieboy said:


> +1 for AY-UP. Plenty of light and powerful in small package. Helmet mount


Okay, I figured I would show the AY-UP system on the helmet since I mentioned it earlier. 
Here are a few shots. It's very bright and lasts for two plus hours on high. They install and uninstall in less than ten seconds once you get the initial installation done. When they are off the helmet the only left on your helmet is four small velcro dots.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm using the Serfas True 500. At 500 lumens...the battery lasts me about 45 mins. I usually use it on the middle setting...more than enough light for me. Real easy to use. Light and battery are one piece. Clamp to bars and go. No battery pack to mess with.

Ebay listing for reference: NEW 2011 SERFAS TRUE 500 LUMENS USB BIKE LIGHT LI-ION | eBay


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Another here for the CygoLite Expilion 400. Although I wish it lasted an extra hour as sometimes 3hrs isn't enough (on full).


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Question for all you night riding guys..
> 
> I haven't done any night riding for over 5 years, and I notice that lights are rated in lumens now, instead of watts.
> 
> ...


Grumps - I can't give you a direct comparison, but I can tell you that the new LED lights are vastly superior and brighter than anything you could buy just a few years ago. They are also less expensive with longer run times. For about $100, you can buy an LED light that is as bright or brighter than a light that would have cost $500 or more a few years ago. 

LED lighting is causing a sea-change in night riding. Might be a good time to try it again. I bought new lights the past two years and I am tempted to buy another one because the improvements are coming in leaps and bounds.

Eg, for about $100 or so, you can buy a NiteRider MiNewt 600 cordless or Light & Motion Urban 500 with self-contained battery that are about as bright as the most expensive lights from just a few years ago. For another $100-150, you can buy a 1000-lumen Dinotte with separate battery pack and better run times.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

GearDaddy said:


> Just a swag, but that 15 watt halogen bulb probably gets you well less than 100 lumens. Even the 40 watt setup probably only gets you into the neighborhood of 250-300 lumens.


Why swag when you can look it up so easily? Luminous efficacy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Quartz halogen lamps typically put out 24 lm/W. So a 15W QH lamp would put out ~360 lumens, etc...


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

looigi said:


> Why swag when you can look it up so easily? Luminous efficacy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Quartz halogen lamps typically put out 24 lm/W. So a 15W QH lamp would put out ~360 lumens, etc...


Well, the calculations on paper don't translate to the practical experience with halogen light setups necessarily. I've got an older Vistalite setup that runs two 15W halogen bulbs using a NiCad battery pack. It has a run time of 2.5 hours, takes frickin 16 hours to recharge, and there is no way I get ~360 lumens from both lights combined!

The only thing good about the halogens in comparison to the LEDs is the diffuse light pattern. You can go to batteryspace.com and find upgrades to "LiPo" type batteries that are compatible with halogen setups. This could allow you to get twice the runtime/weight from the original NiCad setup. But, in the end it's not really worth it compared to the LEDs. Besides sucking down a lot of power, halogen bulbs are also pricey to replace, and they don't have nearly the same lifetime as LEDs either.

As a previous poster stated, going to LEDs is a no brainer. Bulbs are cheap, have a long lifetime, and most of all require considerably less power. For $100 you can get a single LED helmet mount light that will kick butt on older halogen setups.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

GearDaddy said:


> Well, the calculations on paper don't translate to the practical experience with halogen light setups necessarily. I've got an older Vistalite setup that runs two 15W halogen bulbs using a NiCad battery pack. It has a run time of 2.5 hours, takes frickin 16 hours to recharge, and there is no way I get ~360 lumens from both lights combined.


Good point. The luminous efficacy assumes the bulb is driven correctly. If it isn't, you'll get less (or more) light. Same goes for LEDs though too. Many 12 V incandescent lamps are designed to run on automobile "12V" which is really closer to 14V. It takes 11 or 12 NiCd cells in series to produce that voltage.

The calculations on paper can correspond to experience if the calculations correctly take all factors into consideration. The theory and calculations are based on observation and experience.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

AngNewBiker said:


> I believe it! I heard to stay away from MagicShine. And also heard CygoLite makes come prettty impressive products. The link shows the light and it's looks very good. I am hoping it's worth the $315 but I am thinking it will be...i hope!
> Cygolite Centauri 1000 OSP


I've been night bike commuting for nearly 20 years. My first light system was from Bike Nashbar. It had a lead acid battery and two lamps that strapped onto the bars and never stayed put. I thought the NiMH battery in a water bottle was a great innovation. I've gone through several systems and these LED lights with lithium ion batteries are just enormously better than what was in the past. The're incredibly small and light, the battery lasts for hours -- even on high, the battery recharges in a matter of hours and can't be over-charged, and the light is very bright. 

My wife has a Cygolite, I have a Magic Shine. They're both about the same brightness. Her's cost twice as much as mine did (I bought it for her before I discovered MS). We've both had them going on two years. For the money, you just can't beat the Magic Shine IMO. The battery (important part IMO) is made in the U.S. 

A light is something to get you home in the dark. My $89 Magic Shine does that just fine. If you think you need to spend $315 bucks on a light, well, I guess that's your call. Whoever told you to stay away from Magic Shine doesn't know what they're talking about. There's no reason why light systems should cost hundreds of dollars.


----------



## sdkwan (Nov 28, 2005)

I pulled the trigger on one of these cheap lights off of ebay and could not be happier!! the sucker is super bright, 1600 lumens and lasts about 3-4hrs as advertised. My thought was its cheap enough to replace if it breaks. 

CREE XML XM-L T6 1600 Lumens LED Bicycle bike Head Light Lamp Headlight Headlamp | eBay


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Good price but its not going to be 1600. Closer to 900. Just comparing it to other kits with the same emitter.


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

I just wanted to post an update to my last post as I've done some night biking since then.

I went out the other day (night and pouring rain) and found that my 346 Lumen handlebar light was more than sufficient for the ride. I find that at night I don't need to bother with a helmet light and prefer not to use it to avoid shining into the eyes of drivers on the road.

Not sure if you are still looking for a light but REI has the MiNewt 600 on sale for $120, and if you live in the Seattle Area, the REI Downtown has the MiNewt 600 in the returns bin for $9.70. I checked and it does work, but is missing 1 screw, the handlebar and helmet mount.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

AvantDale said:


> I'm using the Serfas True 500. At 500 lumens...the battery lasts me about 45 mins. I usually use it on the middle setting...more than enough light for me. Real easy to use. Light and battery are one piece. Clamp to bars and go. No battery pack to mess with.
> 
> I have been considering this same light as a handlebar or helmut light. I was reading about this on the mtb forum and some riders are also using the Serfas True 1500 on the handle bars (does have the external battery pack) and the True 500 for a helmut light or just the True 500 alone for communting. Both of these lights will also use the same handlebar bracket so you could switch them easily.


----------



## solex (Jul 28, 2011)

I picked up a Cygolite MityCross 480 a week ago. Even with the middle setting, it gives out enough light to navigate the dark pathways. I mounted on the handlebar. I am vey happy with it.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

solex said:


> I picked up a Cygolite MityCross 480 a week ago. Even with the middle setting, it gives out enough light to navigate the dark pathways. I mounted on the handlebar. I am vey happy with it.


Exactly the light I have, and I too only ride with it on the middle setting and found it to be more then adequate for dark pathways. This stuff about having a 1600 lumen lights are in my opinion ridiculous for road bikes; I could understand the need for more power if you're doing single track off road riding, but on the road or bike path? no way. And the argument that more light will attract attention is false too, a flasher will attract more attention then a 2000 lumen little pinpoint headlight found on bikes because of the flashing, it's why modern motorcycles now have headlights that flash, it's a proven safety measure. Of course if you suffer from extreme night blindness then you want a brighter light, but most people don't have that problem; or if your able to pedal at speeds in access of 40 mph all the time then you may want a brighter light.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've been very happy with my Exposure Toro. 900 lumens and a built in battery. USB charging helps as well. It's a well made light and the mount has been good so far too. It's too heavy for a helmet I think, but perfect on the bars.


----------

